# Any Chrons Folk in the Eclipse Path?



## Extollager (Aug 14, 2017)

One of my daughters will be under the shadow of totality, but I won't.  I wondered if any Chrons people will be seeing the eclipse next week at least as a partial one.  I'm looking forward to watching it with the solar filter on my telescope.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Aug 14, 2017)

We are pretty darn close to it here in the Chattanooga area.  We will have to travel just twenty miles or so to reach the totality zone.  It's a very big deal, so I hope we don't run into huge crowds of people.  We hope to just find an open area to stop and watch the show.


----------



## sinister42 (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm about 40 miles from totality - going to attempt a drive from Portland to Salem on Sunday night & stay with friends, and then ...somehow get home after the thing...


----------



## Extollager (Aug 15, 2017)

Good luck to both of you who have responded to my question.  I hope you have a great experience!


----------



## elvet (Aug 15, 2017)

I think I am in the 75% range. They said it will be like dawn or dusk.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm in the 75 to 80 percent path.  This summer of Persistent Fog in the late morning (10:30 ish) may damage my chances to view the thing; unless I head East a couple dozen miles. (Missed the Perseids, totally, again)

My Brother and my Mother live in Bend, OR; directly in the sweet spot for totality.  They have different responses, though.  Bro will probably be on the flat roof of his house, or a local mountain top, with his camera equipment.

Mom is so philosophically averse to the expected traffic congestion and crowds, that she is fleeing 400 miles South to visit me, for the duration, rather than experience this once in a lifetime opportunity.  

Well, that'll be nice, I guess, I don't see her often. She'll be staying on to celebrate her 80th Birthday. She is such a global gaddabout that we haven't been in the same hemisphere on her Birthday in decades.

Meanwhile, my elder daughter and her boyfriend will be driving 700 miles North, from San Francisco, to camp on a week-long Rave-Eclipse-Festival, on a private ranch just North of Bend, OR.  They'll be stopping by my house on their way home, to catch the big B-Day celebration.


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 15, 2017)

Alex The G and T said:


> I'm in the 75 to 80 percent path.



Ditto here


----------



## REBerg (Aug 15, 2017)

80ish percent here, also. I've arranged to take off from work at 2 p.m. in hopes of getting a peek at the eclipse through my telescope (with solar filter, of course).


----------



## psikeyhackr (Aug 15, 2017)

85%

I haven't seen whether or not you need the special glasses only if you are in totality or not.  Some sources seem to imply that and others are vague.  After all of the eclipses that have occurred this should be settled.


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 15, 2017)

psikeyhackr said:


> 85%
> 
> I haven't seen whether or not you need the special glasses only if you are in totality or not.  Some sources seem to imply that and others are vague.  After all of the eclipses that have occurred this should be settled.


If you are looking at the sun you absolutely need the glasses no matter what. In the case of totality it gets so dark that people think they don't need them, in the case of partial it's pretty obvious you need them. The reality is that if your are fully in the path of totality you can actually look safely at the sun during the approximate two minutes whilst the sun is completely covered by the moon. But it's extremely unwise because if you are still looking when the first bit of the sun reappears then you are in far more danger than in a similar partial eclipse as your pupils will be more dilated due to the very low light during totality.

Bottom line you need solar filters whenever you look at the sun; total eclipse, partial eclipse, no eclipse. The only reason an eclipse is more dangerous is that during the eclipse itself it's easy to be lulled into a false sense of security by the apparent low light levels.


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 15, 2017)

As a kid, I looked directly at the eclipse, and I'm no worse for wear!

~sets very thick glasses to the side~


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 15, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> As a kid, I looked directly at the eclipse, and I'm no worse for wear!
> 
> ~sets very thick glasses to the side~


But you ran a huge risk...


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 15, 2017)

I actually have very thick prescription glasses, mostly because, as a kid, no one told me that looking directly at the sun was a bad thing.  I enjoyed seeing how long I could look directly at it.


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 15, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> I actually have very thick prescription glasses, mostly because, as a kid, no one told me that looking directly at the sun was a bad thing.  I enjoyed seeing how long I could look directly at it.


Ouch!!! And I thought you were just kidding about the glasses....


----------



## Matteo (Aug 15, 2017)

No where near (Belgium).  But back in 1999 I took a short trip across to Reims and had clear skies and totality for over two minutes.  An incredible experience.  And I can vouch for Vertigo with the warning; it was pretty bright right up until almost full totality - the sun really does put out a lot of light.  Without special filters (or light cloud) you won't see the "eclipse" if it partial (not even up at 80%) because the sun just shines too much.

If you can make the trip to get from a partial to a total eclipse it's worth it as it's a spectacular thing.


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 15, 2017)

There was a partial eclipse once when I was climbing in the Himalayas and, unsurprisingly, I had no filters with me but I did have binoculars and no I didn't look at it directly through the binoculars  but used them to 'project' the image onto the surface of a pale rock. Worked just fine


----------



## Extollager (Aug 17, 2017)

About 75% here.


----------



## Parson (Aug 18, 2017)

We are about in the 90% range.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Aug 18, 2017)

Extollager said:


> One of my daughters will be under the shadow of totality, but I won't.  I wondered if any Chrons people will be seeing the eclipse next week at least as a partial one.  I'm looking forward to watching it with the solar filter on my telescope.



NJ has 70%. My boss is driving to South Carolina to see 100%


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm not sure of our percentage, but the picture I've seen of what we'll get looks to be 85-90% or so.

The school is giving out glasses to the kids and they'll all go outside to see it. Except the ones who aren't allowed to look at it due to being Native Americans of a flavor that believes you can't look at eclipses. Our neighbors, one of whom is my daughter's best friend, are some.

ETA: Thought I would add an interesting bit here from a semi-local news channel, with some explanation of the above. 

Navajo beliefs surrounding the eclipse explained


----------



## Alexa (Aug 20, 2017)

We are about in the 70% range, but I will be stuck at work. I will try to get out in my break and watch it, if I can. They said it's dangerous to look it without those special glasses, but I have none. I count on the fact it will be only a partial for us.


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 20, 2017)

Just found out we're in the 99% zone!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 20, 2017)

Than maybe you can find somebody to lend you glasses and take some photos for us !


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 20, 2017)

Alexa said:


> Than maybe you can find somebody to lend you glasses and take some photos for us !



The House Owner/Caretaker says she has glasses - have to see if they fit over my glasses...


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Aug 20, 2017)

Alexa said:


> We are about in the 70% range, but I will be stuck at work. I will try to get out in my break and watch it, if I can. They said it's dangerous to look it without those special glasses, but I have none. I count on the fact it will be only a partial for us.



Uhh... sorry, bit of faulty logic there. Partial eclipse doesn't mean less danger to the eyeballs, it means more, because there won't be a time when the sun is completely hidden.

Play it safe and make a pinhole viewer out of a shoebox. 

How to Make a Solar Eclipse Viewer


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Aug 20, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> The House Owner/Caretaker says she has glasses - have to see if they fit over my glasses...



As shifty as your caretaker is, I'm not sure I'd trust her to have the right ones.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 20, 2017)

TheDustyZebra said:


> Uhh... sorry, bit of faulty logic there. Partial eclipse doesn't mean less danger to the eyeballs, it means more, because there won't be a time when the sun is completely hidden.
> 
> Play it safe and make a pinhole viewer out of a shoebox.
> 
> How to Make a Solar Eclipse Viewer



A shoebox in front of my office ? And let my collegues staring at me and think I'm crazy ? 

I don't think so. It's better to wait and see it on the news.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Aug 20, 2017)

I can't imagine you'd be the only one -- everybody wants to see it. The biggest problem is how many would want to borrow your shoebox.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 20, 2017)

I forgot to mention that my glasses have Transition option, so I'm not completely without protection. I will check tomorrow morning my collegues mood about a shoebox show.


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 21, 2017)

TheDustyZebra said:


> As shifty as your caretaker is, I'm not sure I'd trust her to have the right ones.



True.  If I even go out, I'll check them out first.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Aug 21, 2017)

Here’s what happens to your retina if you view an eclipse without protection



> In _JAMA_, Neil Bressler, of Johns Hopkins University School of Medicine, and colleagues, lay out how to safely view the eclipse.
> 
> First, what not to do: Don’t view the eclipse with your naked eye or unfiltered telescopes, binoculars, sunglasses (yeah, even if they’re really dark), camera lenses, or other optics devices. Don’t use anything that focuses light, even if you’re wearing eclipse glasses. NASA notes that the concentrated solar rays can damage the filter and enter your eyes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexa (Aug 21, 2017)

So my Transitions glasses can offer me some protection. They automatically adjust in bright outdoor light and activate to a dark red brown filtering excess light. It's kinda handy when I drive.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 21, 2017)

I just realised one thing. I don't have to look straight forward or stare at the Moon for several minutes. If the time will alund to watch it, I just need a glimpse, enough for me to know I didn't miss this opportunity.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Aug 21, 2017)

Your Transitions lenses won't be adjusting, because the light will not be bright. The light will be very dim. These are NOT the proper lenses for looking at the sun.

The main problem (aside from staring at the sun in general, which is bad anytime) is that not only do your lenses not know that there is bright sunlight, your pupils don't either. If you're outside during an eclipse, your pupils are dilated because the light is dim. When you look at the sun with those dilated pupils, you let in a lot more damaging sun rays than you would if you looked in the direction of the sun on a bright day, because on a bright day your pupils are contracted.

Just put the sun back in the box.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 21, 2017)

I have the path of the total eclipse for you:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 21, 2017)

TheDustyZebra said:


> Your Transitions lenses won't be adjusting, because the light will not be bright. The light will be very dim. These are NOT the proper lenses for looking at the sun.
> 
> The main problem (aside from staring at the sun in general, which is bad anytime) is that not only do your lenses not know that there is bright sunlight, your pupils don't either. If you're outside during an eclipse, your pupils are dilated because the light is dim. When you look at the sun with those dilated pupils, you let in a lot more damaging sun rays than you would if you looked in the direction of the sun on a bright day, because on a bright day your pupils are contracted.
> 
> Just put the sun back in the box.



I just watched  a video proposing simple household items instead out of stock eclipse glasses. I don't want to stare at it for several minutes. I'll be happy with a simple glimpse.

Simple household items to use to safely watch Monday’s eclipse. | Watch News Videos Online


----------



## dask (Aug 21, 2017)

North of Seattle, not sure what percentage. Will be working at that time. Can't make the company a profit staring at the Sun anyway.


----------



## Matteo (Aug 21, 2017)

I can only speak from personal experience of a total and partial eclipse.

With the total eclipse I had clear blue skies - perfect viewing conditions.  With the partial (about 70%) it was hazy with light cloud.

Putting aside the fact that it is dangerous to look directly at the sun without special glasses, there's no point trying.  With the total eclipse, up until almost complete totality (and I'm talking high 90%) you could not see the moon's shadow over the sun - the sun is just too bright.  Without special glasses you simply could not see there was an eclipse taking place.  At complete totality you could look without glasses because the sun's light was hidden.  I did this (to get the full experience) up until the "diamond ring" but just a few seconds later it again became too bright to see anything without the glasses.

With the partial eclipse the cloud cover was enough to see the shadow of the moon without needing glasses.

Again, if you can travel into the 100% zone then do it - it's a truly amazing thing to see.


----------



## REBerg (Aug 21, 2017)

​


----------



## REBerg (Aug 21, 2017)

Today's forecast here: cloudy with an 86 percent chance of ellipse.  I need a helicopter.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Aug 21, 2017)

T minus 3 hrs.  Dense fog beginning to lift.  Dense smoke from wildfires continuous for the last four days.  The sun, when seen has beeen a dirty orange-reddish blob.  An Orange eclipse.  Well that oughta be unique.

Mom's report from Central Oregon:  Roads closed by gridlock, Stores crowded, shelves bare.  Fuel stations running dry.


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 21, 2017)

99% Zone, Mostly Sunny.  It's a hassle to go outside, though.  Might pass.


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 21, 2017)

Alex The G and T said:


> Mom's report from Central Oregon: Roads closed by gridlock, Stores crowded, shelves bare. Fuel stations running dry.



WTH??


----------



## Alex The G and T (Aug 21, 2017)

A Million eclipse fans rolling into, mostly very small, towns in the Path of Totality.  And that report was from Friday, when Mom bugged out.


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 21, 2017)

Ah.


----------



## mosaix (Aug 21, 2017)

In '99 I watched the UK  eclipse reflected in a bucket of water. I was doubtful at first but it worked like a dream.


----------



## Extollager (Aug 21, 2017)

A little haze today, here in Vanishing Rural America (east central North Dakota), but not a problem for telescopic viewing as long as you don't mind a slight misty effect.  Time to check for the beginning.

...Yep, thar she blows!


----------



## Harpo (Aug 21, 2017)

mosaix said:


> In '99 I watched the UK  eclipse reflected in a bucket of water. I was doubtful at first but it worked like a dream.


I stood under a big tree and looked down at the shadow  - thousands of crescent suns all around me.


----------



## Danny McG (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Extollager (Aug 21, 2017)

The moon just occulted the most noticeable sunspot.


----------



## Extollager (Aug 21, 2017)

...There went another sunspot.


----------



## Extollager (Aug 21, 2017)

With about 40% of the sun eclipsed now, there's a perceptible dimming of sunlight on the ground.


----------



## EJDeBrun (Aug 21, 2017)

oh look. a white circle covered by a dark circle. can we all get back to work now?


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 21, 2017)

EJDeBrun said:


> oh look. a white circle covered by a dark circle. can we all get back to work now?



You must be Management...


----------



## EJDeBrun (Aug 21, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> You must be Management...



More like, tired of seeing all the dumb people staring at the damned thing without the right glasses and then telling me to stare at it without glasses.

AND ALL THE TRAFFIC. No space invaders? No reason to make everyone's commute longer!


----------



## Parson (Aug 21, 2017)

We are under a thick blanket of clouds, so no eclipse viewing for us. But around 1:00 pm it was so dark that cars were driving with their lights on.


----------



## Danny McG (Aug 21, 2017)

Watching this live on the news - mid Kentucky and a crowd around a barn in a field. Awestruck young girl reporting and gazing up
 "We have now reached the moment of eclipse totality"
At that point some mong in the crowd behind her raised a big light to his shoulder and started moving it around to  film everyone. Ruined it for them all!


----------



## elvet (Aug 21, 2017)

That was interesting. At the height of the coverage in my area, the quality of light changed. It looked closer to 6 PM rather than the 2:30 PM that it was. Everything was still very bright. I thought it would be darker.


----------



## Extollager (Aug 21, 2017)

Air temperature cooled a bit.  The quality of light was interesting during the period of maximum coverage here; it wasn't really that much like morning or evening.  At least subjectively, it did seem like a dimming of bright light.


----------



## Extollager (Aug 21, 2017)

And that's it!  The moon has just passed completely past the sun, as seen from east central North Dakota.  Clouds have been rolling in, but I think I may have seen the last bit of moon before the sun was 100% visible again.


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 21, 2017)

EJDeBrun said:


> More like, tired of seeing all the dumb people staring at the damned thing without the right glasses and then telling me to stare at it without glasses.



The President did just that - took off the glasses and looked.  What an example.


----------



## Danny McG (Aug 21, 2017)

I am up in Northern England but I found a much easier way to share your experience today.
I simply waited a few hours and it got dark where I live as well.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 22, 2017)

I was very happy to discover today at work that I was not the only one interested in the eclipse. We were quite a bunch, taking our break for the same reason and we shared 2 paires of lenses.

We had a 58 % partial in Montreal. The sun had a very nice orange color and the moon looked beautiful. The photo below was taken by somebody else, but this is exactly how I saw the eclipse today. 






Some didn't listen for the warnings and watched it without protection. Among them, one of my collegues, complained her eyes hurt after exposure.

This is my first time watching it live and I'm hooked forever. For the next one in 2024, we will have a full eclipse, so I will have the time to shop for those lenses.


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 22, 2017)

I was busy during the eclipse.  Napping.  

That's okay.  I saw a full eclipse many years ago, as a youth.


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Aug 22, 2017)

I've seen/tried to see six eclipses during my life -- alas, none were total!
Of those six, three were preempted by cloud cover. Including today, alas again!
Gotta figure out how to live to the next one...break the tie!

(Somehow, this is reminding me of Sam Clemens and Halley's Comet -- do you know that story?)


----------



## Extollager (Aug 22, 2017)

Alexa said:


> Some didn't listen for the warnings and watched it without protection. Among them, one of my collegues, complained her eyes hurt after exposure.



Really sorry to hear that.  I hope it's just temporary discomfort.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 22, 2017)

Extollager said:


> Really sorry to hear that.  I hope it's just temporary discomfort.



She looked ok after a few hours.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Aug 22, 2017)

We'd pretty much written the whole thing off, due to cloud cover.  The fog thinned just enough to catch a glimpse at just the peak time.

Wierd.  It was too dark to make a pinhole "camera" work, couldnpt get the binochs lined up for a projection on a white paper.... and too paranoid to take more than a few glances, directly.

But we saw something, about 80 percent crescent.  Briefly.

It grew dark, very dark. And a chill wind blew... for the rest of the wretched day.  Bejeeze!  I'm getting rather weary of this nuclear winter thing here in Fogbelt Humboldt. It's a terrible place to be an astronomer.

Local fogbelters seeking a viewpoint:





Nice job, Extollager, being all prepared.  (Unlike me who never thought we'd really get a glimpse)

Some wag on my Facebook noted that the best way to take photos of the eclipse is from the internet, a few hours later.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Aug 22, 2017)

Only in Humboldt:  Wait for it.... 1:25 >>

https://media.lostcoastoutpost.com/...os/2017/aug/21/peter-and-eclipse/eclipse.webm

Edit: Oh, and here's the full article from the local News Blog:
(PHOTOS/VIDEO) Humboldt Stares at the Sun


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Aug 22, 2017)

I have learned that the next total eclipse in which totality area will include the Twin Cities will occur in April of 2099...

Guess I'd better get started on buying up people's eclipse-safe glasses -- they should be going for a song, and I'll have a good stock by the time 2099 comes.


----------



## Matteo (Aug 22, 2017)

2DaveWixon said:


> I have learned that the next total eclipse in which totality area will include the Twin Cities will occur in April of 2099...
> 
> Guess I'd better get started on buying up people's eclipse-safe glasses -- they should be going for a song, and I'll have a good stock by the time 2099 comes.



You could head south in 2023 or 2024 for an annular eclipse...So, you’re not seeing the eclipse today ...

I might head south myself (to northern Spain) in 2026 for a total.  And the following year there's another one in southern Spain - that one will be more than 6mins long!! (if you're in Egypt).

Of course, if I could just figure out how this "Toymme Bhelte" that this old guy gave the other day (seconds before he collapsed and died) then I wouldn't have to wait.  But there's no instructions and the wording is strange...


----------



## Matteo (Aug 22, 2017)

Damn...edit not working properly...

Dave, don't bother waiting for 2099.  It rained.  Couldn't see a thing :-(

I'm not too bothered.  My lottery numbers are coming up this weekend.


----------



## DZara (Aug 22, 2017)

It wasn't all that impressive in the Dallas area - the summer sun is so strong here, and it was only a 3/4 coverage of the sun. If the news hadn't told us it was happening, I don't know that I would have noticed.

I will say though...the effect on the shadows under the trees was a little trippy. All the leaf shadows turned to crescent moon shadows. It got a little cooler, and that was nice. 

The 2024 eclipse might be coming right through my town though, so I've got something more dramatic to look forward to next time.


----------



## DZara (Aug 22, 2017)

2DaveWixon said:


> (Somehow, this is reminding me of Sam Clemens and Halley's Comet -- do you know that story?)



I love that story. I was born the day of an eclipse myself, so I can do the same thing someday - ride in and out of this life on the same natural phenomenon...only I have more exit routes than Samuel Clements did - LOL! Think I'll pick out an eclipse happening around my 100th birthday.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Aug 22, 2017)

My experience:



> Had a chance to see the total solar eclipse yesterday. The zone of totality was about twenty miles north of our home, so we got on the road and found a spot to view it. Maybe twenty other people at the same spot. The pre-totality view (through special glasses, of course) was fascinating enough, but the totality (which lasted less than a minute where we were) was extraordinary. I could whip off the special glasses and look directly at the solid black disc surrounded by the pale white wings of the corona, the surrounding sky dark enough to reveal a planet shining like a star. Just before totality the clouds on the horizon turned red as if it were sunset and it looked as if night were falling. A once in a lifetime spectacle.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Aug 22, 2017)

Cloudy, Boo Hoo!


----------



## Matteo (Aug 22, 2017)

It's not easy to describe the experience.  I was with two other friends in a little village just outside Reims called Vouziers.  There were not that many people around but enough that the three of us could hear what they were saying (which was more or less the same that we were saying).  It went something like this:

Wow...look at it...wierd...look, it's half covered...still bright...wow...(blah, blah, blah)...almost done now...yeah, still bright though...almost...wow, now it's...........................................................

.................................................

.............................................

..............................................

Despite the fact that everyone knew what was going to happen, and the science behind it, at totality there was suddenly utter silence for just over two minutes.  Then there was a collective gasp as the diamond ring happened, daylight returned, and people started talking again.

Difficult to describe.  I felt really humbled.  Struck dumb.  A very special experience.


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Aug 23, 2017)

Matteo said:


> It's not easy to describe the experience.  I was with two other friends in a little village just outside Reims called Vouziers.  There were not that many people around but enough that the three of us could hear what they were saying (which was more or less the same that we were saying).  It went something like this:
> 
> Wow...look at it...wierd...look, it's half covered...still bright...wow...(blah, blah, blah)...almost done now...yeah, still bright though...almost...wow, now it's...........................................................
> 
> ...


(envy...envy!)


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Aug 23, 2017)

DZara said:


> I love that story. I was born the day of an eclipse myself, so I can do the same thing someday - ride in and out of this life on the same natural phenomenon...only I have more exit routes than Samuel Clements did - LOL! Think I'll pick out an eclipse happening around my 100th birthday.


I had not thought of this, but your comment pointed my mind to this: I was born on a special day, too -- in two ways: (1) it's the birthday of a very famous fictional character, and (2) on my day of birth papers were signed that ended a big war.
-- I don't see any way to do a repetition of that first one, but it would not hurt my feelings if I die on the day they end the Last War... (and that ought to ensure that I have a really long life!)


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Aug 23, 2017)

Matteo said:


> Damn...edit not working properly...
> 
> Dave, don't bother waiting for 2099.  It rained.  Couldn't see a thing :-(
> 
> I'm not too bothered.  My lottery numbers are coming up this weekend.


Doesn't bother me! I intend to sell enough sunglasses (no truth in advertising there, sorry!) to be able to rent of big, comfy plane with a sun roof, and ride it down the entire line of totality! (The sunglasses sales will pay for it!)


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 23, 2017)

2DaveWixon said:


> rent of big, comfy plane with a sun roof, and ride it down the entire line of totality!



Um... I don't think you'll be able to find one fast enough to keep up.

Sorry!


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Aug 23, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> Um... I don't think you'll be able to find one fast enough to keep up.
> 
> Sorry!


I've got 82 years until then -- I'll bet you it happens!


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 23, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> Um... I don't think you'll be able to find one fast enough to keep up.
> 
> Sorry!


There are one or two military jets capable of keeping up...


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 23, 2017)

Vertigo said:


> There are one or two military jets capable of keeping up...



With a sunroof??


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 23, 2017)

Well I guess that's a little optimistic!  but does a cockpit canopy count. Not exactly a chilled out setting!


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Aug 23, 2017)

In 82 years any luxury aeroyacht will be able to do that -- the real problem will be all those other rich people who want to do the same thing -- including some of you, most likely! We're going to need good traffic control.


----------



## Parson (Aug 23, 2017)

2DaveWixon said:


> In 82 years any luxury aeroyacht will be able to do that -- the real problem will be all those other rich people who want to do the same thing -- including some of you, most likely! We're going to need good traffic control.



Pretty optimistic view of the future. I like it!


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Aug 24, 2017)

Parson said:


> Pretty optimistic view of the future. I like it!


All that positive energy...I love it!


----------



## kythe (Aug 25, 2017)

I am from Tucson, AZ where the eclipse was about 65%, but I drove with my two teenage kids to Rexburg, ID where we camped in the line of totality.  (I'm geeky enough to consider this worth the kids missing a couple of days of school ).  We are the only people we personally knew who traveled to the line of totality, but even in the spot where we were there were people who had come from further distances.  I will copy and paste what I posted to facebook:


Our family just returned from Rexburg, Idaho where we saw the solar eclipse from the line of totality. We don't have the camera equipment for some of the more amazing pictures of the sun and moon, but we had a fantastic time experiencing the event.

For the first part the eclipse, it would have been difficult to see any environmental changes had we not known what to expect. It wasn't until the eclipse was nearing totality that we started noticing a temperature drop, and I put on a jacket. The lighting change was subtle until just couple of minutes before totality. At that point it seemed that the world was going grey. Drake said, "It looks like the color resolution is going down". Clarissa said, "This is like a movie where you know you are in an alternate world that is similar to yours but not quite right". There was no twilight or sunset, just a general appearance that the world is turning black and white.

At the moment when totality arrived, the light went off.  It wasn't quite like a light switch being flipped off, more of a dimmer effect. It was not completely dark where we were, though we did see a couple of stars. Shadows still existed, small and directly under us because it was still mid day. The sun could no longer be seen at all with solar viewing glasses. With the naked eye, rays were visible behind the moon - the moon had an aura.

I am so glad to have had this rare experience. A solar eclipse is nature's best optical illusion.


----------



## Grimward (Aug 25, 2017)

Extollager said:


> One of my daughters will be under the shadow of totality, but I won't.  I wondered if any Chrons people will be seeing the eclipse next week at least as a partial one.  I'm looking forward to watching it with the solar filter on my telescope.


It was 80% here on the Delaware Atlantic coast, and with the eclipse glasses the sun looked like a fiery fingernail shaving.  Very cool, precise outlines on shadows during the event.


----------



## DelActivisto (Aug 25, 2017)

I was in the path of totality. It was quite impressive! I also managed to snap a few pictures with my Nikon D3400. Unfortunately, it was quite short and I didn't have time to take more than a few pictures before it was over.


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Aug 26, 2017)

kythe said:


> I am from Tucson, AZ where the eclipse was about 65%, but I drove with my two teenage kids to Rexburg, ID where we camped in the line of totality.  (I'm geeky enough to consider this worth the kids missing a couple of days of school ).  We are the only people we personally knew who traveled to the line of totality, but even in the spot where we were there were people who had come from further distances.  I will copy and paste what I posted to facebook:
> 
> 
> Our family just returned from Rexburg, Idaho where we saw the solar eclipse from the line of totality. We don't have the camera equipment for some of the more amazing pictures of the sun and moon, but we had a fantastic time experiencing the event.
> ...


Thanks for the viewpoint, kythe -- much appreciated!


----------

